# Just saying hello



## jaffacake (May 16, 2014)

Hi there,

I'll be moving to Dongguan in July with the family following early next year.

Getting the job now seems easy compared to all the other stuff that needs sorting out!

Seven weeks will fly by at this rate.

Anyway, this forum looks like it has some great contributors so I'm looking forward to getting involved.

jc


----------

